
Uber driver stabs passenger 5 times for disrespecting vehicle - georgecmu
http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/uber-driver-stabbed-passenger-5-times-in-bloomfield-township-police-say
======
civilian
Coming into this article, I was imagining a drunk passenger who belligerently
made fun of the driver's vehicle. Instead:

 _> The victim tapped on the window to alert Allemon that they were entering
the vehicle. Allemon felt his vehicle was disrespected when the victim tapped
on the window._

Yup, from this side of the story, it does sound like the driver is unstable.

------
dwightgunning
Taxi drivers have been assaulting their customers since forever. Same applies
to passengers assaulting or cheating their drivers.

Now there is a global brand to anchor to and make this news. If it were Acme
Cabs in Middle of Nowhere this story wouldn't run.

On the other hand it is useful to consider how a company with Uber's scale
could/should do a better job of reducing the frequency that these events
occur. They'll unfortunately never be fully eradicated but you'd expect
there's an opportunity for continual improvement.

~~~
sharemywin
The bigger the pile of money the bigger the payday for lawyers.

------
beedogs
As if I needed another reason to despise Uber. It seems they don't bother to
screen for psychopaths.

~~~
itake
I don't think it is safe to assume this driver had a history of irrational
behavior. If the driver had a record of irrational behavior and uber still
'hired' them, then I think you have a case, but I don't see that being true.

~~~
porpoisemonkey
This also sounds very dressed up. The reporting is written in a way that puts
no fault on the passenger but I'd be _very_ surprised to find out an
altercation like this occurred without some confrontational words being
exchanged.

I wonder if the passengers' side of the story gets more weight in the article
because there are two witnesses.

